# Series 1 2hp Power Feed Dial Holder Part Numbers Needed



## gapi (Jun 5, 2015)

Gosh my Google methods and books are not helping me.

I need the part numbers for these. The Left X and Y dial holders or handle bushings, or what ever they are called are shot.
the X and Y are power fed and the only ones I can find info on are the ones that are for non power feeds.

Thanks!


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a Bridgeport manual at work, I maybe able to scan it and send you a page or 2...Tim


----------



## gapi (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks, Hopefully it will be for a power feed setup.


----------



## gapi (Jul 3, 2015)

Better late than never so Thanks.

I contacted Hardinge (The Absorbed Bridge Port) 

The large handle is  *INACTIVE HOLDER X AXIS BP 12630167 $488.00*
The Y and right side are *BUSHING CRANK HANDLE BP 11630011 $103.00*

We just ordered the left and Y axis and can live for now without the $488.00 unit.

We sent the Y-Axis motor out to be refurbished by Rome Electric and it was a much better cost than a new one eh?
We are going to put new brushes in the X-Axis motor.


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry I didn't get that manual scanned, I had it on my desk and I got real busy working on a bunch of machines...Tim


----------



## gapi (Jul 3, 2015)

No problem. the manuals are pretty vague sometimes anyways. The phone rep at Hardinge was super helpful.


----------

